# T-Shirt Rug



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I thought I'd share my current project. I've been hoarding old t-shirts and am making a rug for my old cabin. It now has 16 shirts in it and is close to 3' diameter. It will be 6' diameter when complete. It's a nice thing to do on cold winter evenings.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I love it! Is it braided?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Lisa. It's not braided, I use two strands. I have more white shirts than anything, so I use white to wrap around the colored strand. They are sometimes called "toothbrush" rugs. This site explains it really well. 
http://www.ragrugcafe.com/toothbrush-rugs-complete-video-instructions-part-1-beginners

I use a big safety pin for my handle. Works great. I never had much patience for braiding then lacing rugs. These are so fast and easy. With stretchy fabric strips like t-shirts, I find it best to work on a table, you have to keep it flat and smooth or it will easily turn into a giant bowl. The smooth table lets me turn the rug as I work on it and it stays flat. When it outgrows the table, I will have to work on the floor. It will go much slower then, my back doesn't agree with that for very long at a time. I've tried working on a bed, but have a hard time turning the rug and keeping it flat when it's not on a smooth surface.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

WOW!!!

Now I know what to do with the clothes my kids stain! Thanks!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Really like it. It's going on my To-Do list!! Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Oh wow ... I really hope I can teach myself how to do this ... thank you.

:donut:


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

glazed said:


> Oh wow ... I really hope I can teach myself how to do this ... thank you.
> 
> :donut:


It's super, super easy. The video in the link does a nice job of showing how to do it.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh, that is CUTE!! Is it like twining?


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Chalk Creek said:


> It's super, super easy. The video in the link does a nice job of showing how to do it.


I will watch it ... and even show my daughter, too ... she has a TON of t-shirts ... this would be a nice hobby for her to learn as well.

Thank you, again, and by the way ... your starter rug already looks fabulous.

:donut:


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Nellie said:


> Oh, that is CUTE!! Is it like twining?


Not sure, I'm not familiar with twining.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

glazed said:


> I will watch it ... and even show my daughter, too ... she has a TON of t-shirts ... this would be a nice hobby for her to learn as well.
> 
> Thank you, again, and by the way ... your starter rug already looks fabulous.
> 
> :donut:


You're welcome and thank you. I'm not sure if you meant my rug in this post or the starter rug in the website. That is not my site, it's where I learned to do this.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

This is awesome! I keep saying im going to try a rag rug and have saved instructions but this really looks easy....I need to get on it and cut up some old clothes..Thanks!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Love it!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow thats looking great!


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

mustangsally17 said:


> This is awesome! I keep saying im going to try a rag rug and have saved instructions but this really looks easy....I need to get on it and cut up some old clothes..Thanks!


Try it, it's almost ridiculous how easy it is. No sewing at all, it takes me longer to cut the strips than it does to put them in the rug.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing. I've wanted to do a toothbrush rug for a couple of years after I found directions but haven't tried it yet. You've inspired me.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How beautiful! I've heard of toothbrush rugs but never really knew what they were. I think Cyndi (Mullerslanefarm) has made some of these. I may have to try it. Thank you for sharing with us and for posting the link, it's bookmarked on my computer.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

Chalk Creek said:


> You're welcome and thank you. *I'm not sure if you meant my rug in this post or the starter rug in the website. * That is not my site, it's where I learned to do this.


I most definitely meant YOUR RUG in THIS POST ... girl, you amaze me with your interests and talents. For real. 

I'm only impressive in the kitchen.

:donut:


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

ohh my thank you, i have made braided rugs, but this will be much faster,i:banana02: am starting mine tomorrow.....


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

glazed said:


> I most definitely meant YOUR RUG in THIS POST ... girl, you amaze me with your interests and talents. For real.
> 
> I'm only impressive in the kitchen.
> 
> :donut:


Thank you so much. Being impressive in the kitchen is indeed worthy of admiration!


----------



## Pamela (May 10, 2002)

I love rag rugs and this looks to be pretty simple. I think you have started a craze here! How do you find time to do all that you do Chalk Creek ? I'm so impressed with all the women on here that are so artistic. I can just picture your rug in your log cabin.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

Pamela said:


> How do you find time to do all that you do Chalk Creek?


I don't know. I guess because I only work a day a week or so for dh (I keep the books for his business) and we don't have kids. I'm very fortunate that most of my time is my own. 

I really admire the ladies on here that quilt, and knit and crochet. I don't know how to do any of those things.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

yes i think you have started a craze... i have no t shirts ,but i use old flannel sheets for braided rugs and they wash and hold up great. can not wait to get started..... pat.


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

puddlejumper007 said:


> yes i think you have started a craze... i have no t shirts ,but i use old flannel sheets for braided rugs and they wash and hold up great. can not wait to get started..... pat.


I'm planning on doing a big oval rug with old flannel sheets. I've got dark green, dark red, and gold. I think those colors will look nice together.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

that would be beautiful...i pick up flannel sheets at the thrift stores.. have saved quite a few...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Nellie said:


> Oh, that is CUTE!! Is it like twining?


That's what I was thinking when I saw it. I haven't viewed the videos yet though.

Marchie, I've only braided and crocheted rag rugs. I've always wanted to make a toothbrush rug though but haven't taken the time to get instructions.

ChalkCreek .. Thanks for posting that site! Your rug looks beautiful!


----------



## luv2farm (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm gonna do this!! your rug is beautiful!!!


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

My goodness, I didn't expect such a response to my little rug. I hope you will all share photos of yours, too. I will post a finished photo of mine when I get it done.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

I have t-shirts and sweatshirts that have seen better days, would it be ok to use the sweatshirts too or is it better to stick with the same type of material?


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

mustangsally17 said:


> I have t-shirts and sweatshirts that have seen better days, would it be ok to use the sweatshirts too or is it better to stick with the same type of material?


I haven't tried mixing materials. You might make your t-shirt strips wider, so they have more bulk like the sweat shirt material. It would sure be worth a try. If it doesn't work, it's very easy to take apart and do over (I know this from experience:teehee.

An all sweat shirt rug would be wonderfully thick and soft. Hmmm...


----------



## menagerie momma (Sep 29, 2008)

Gorgeous! I love how bright the color strips are against the white! I will be more vigialant in saving T-shirts for rugs, rather than rags - this looks wonderful!

Jessie


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

It's beautiful. I bet it is really soft.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

I started to crochet a rug but it got to my wrist. I may now tear it out and try this instead!! Or perhaps try this with strips and see which is easier, then rip out the harder one!! Like I need another project.... sigh...


----------

